# The best fishing experience.



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Well my last month here in utah I decided to fish Willard with some good friends. Normally I would pass on fishing Willard, but my friend had a hot tip on the wiper action. I took 2 other friends that dont really fish that much in hopes that the would experience Utah's strongest fish pound for pound. I've caught wipers before but nothing bigger than 1lb, out of the 4 of us fishing we managed 6 huge wipers and 6 break offs in 2 1/2hrs.

It was pretty wild because there were times we had doubles, 10 minutes to land each fish, we were using 6lbs test p-line and the wipers showed no respect. I almost had my rod pulled in the water a few times. I'm thankful that all 4 of us caught fish , and I wish I could have experienced this 7 years ago. Happy fishing everyone!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Man, those are some nice wiper. Great job.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wow


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Piggies! I would love to get into some action like that.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Awesome wipers!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad to hear you got out. Nice fish dude! What a day for sure.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Very nice! What did you catch them on?


----------



## weber river man (Jun 26, 2012)

nice fish


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Great looking catch, and all from the bank. I never get that kind of luck at Willard, guess I gotta keep tryin'.


----------

